# Can I bring my spurs through security at the airport?



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm flying out to New Mexico for a horse gig and I'm only bringing carry on luggage. These days with the numerous thing they disallow do you think they will take my spurs from me? Thanks for the help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would call the security desk and ask, but I wouldn't count on it. If they won't allow a pair of nail clippers, I can't see them allowing a pair of spurs.

Your only option may be to pack another small bag and check it for travel in the cargo hold. It would increase the time you spend at the airport, but you'd get there and have your spurs.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

I have and know many people that have with no issues. If you're concerned, you can call as mentioned above.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive called before and was told something was okay and I still got fussed at. Do you know anyone over there? You could overnight them to yourself and back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

What kind of spurs are they? For the smaller English style spurs that just have a tiny nub, I can't imagine there would be a problem. For the biggest Western spurs with giant spiky rowels, there's a good chance they wouldn't be allowed. Anything in between... :?:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well since my bf is an airline pilot I can tell you that it depends on who the TSA agent is. You can call but you will have no better information than if you ask a dog, seriously. If the TSA agent is having a bad day they will probably make yours as well too. Some just don't care and some think they are the law. 

Don't do it. Either mail them there and back or buy a pair down there then ship the extra back home. Not worth being detained over.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Where are3 you flying into and out of? Albuquerque/farmington/Las cruces doesnt let you have spurs.. ive tried before and beent old by multiple airport people that i cant have em. i would just buy a pair there and ship em home.

P.S. say high to my desert for me!!!!!!!


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all! Thanks for the input! Im flying into Albuquerque Roperchick and I most definitely will say hi for ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the line -well they could be filed in to something that could cut the wiring. Huh?? If a file isn't allowed, how would one file a spur?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah alb. doesnt let you ahve spurs. i would recommend either checking a bag or going to on e of the many tack shops in alb and buy a new pair!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You can carry nail clippers & spurs, but can't be in your carry on bag, you have to check your luggage.


----------

